# Favorite Animated Animal-centric Movies



## MosquitoBeest (Jan 26, 2019)

Because we all have a few, right??

My top 5 in no particular order:

Balto
All Dogs Go to Heaven
Oliver & Company
Lady & the Tramp
The Lion King


----------



## MosquitoBeest (Jan 30, 2019)

So no one has any favorite movies?!


----------



## Pogo (Jan 30, 2019)

Tons. :3 but idk. Ill just list a few.

Dofus libre 1
Secret of Nimh
Kungfu panda
Felidae
Earnest and Celestine


----------



## MosquitoBeest (Jan 30, 2019)

Pogo said:


> Tons. :3 but idk. Ill just list a few.
> 
> Dofus libre 1
> Secret of Nimh
> ...


I've heard of Felidae and saw some gifs of it that were pretty...weird? Secret of NIMH is one that I have yet to see, though I don't know how that didn't get watched when I was young. 
One that I forgot to include was Watership Down! I think that was the most gory movie I watched as a kid.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 30, 2019)

MosquitoBeest said:


> I've heard of Felidae and saw some gifs of it that were pretty...weird? Secret of NIMH is one that I have yet to see, though I don't know how that didn't get watched when I was young.
> One that I forgot to include was Watership Down! I think that was the most gory movie I watched as a kid.


Its been a while since i last saw secret of Nihm but i remember enjoying the film a bunch. The tones of felidae was dark. Gritty. Kinda had a detective story air to it. Like noir but instead of being black and white theyre cats. It was wierd but i liked it alot.

Watership down is pretty gorey.


----------



## FuzzleTheMintyDog (Jan 31, 2019)

*What was it...uhh....oh yeah. Human Centipede. *


----------



## Keefur (Jan 31, 2019)

In no particular order.

Fantastic Mr. Fox
Secret of Nimh
Zootopia
Ice Age series
Ratatouille


----------



## Tendo64 (Jan 31, 2019)

Zootopia, Monsters Inc. (does that count?), the Lion King, and Lady and the Tramp.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jan 31, 2019)

In no particular order:

All Dogs Go to Heaven - Because Charlie is a good boy and Jesus Christ is Anne-Marie even sadder when you know the irl story of her voice actor.

The Great Mouse Detective - Because Ratigan is so evil and camp

Watership Down - Because rabbits are fugged up (graphic)

The Secret of NIMH - Because Mrs. Bisby

The Flight of Dragons - Because its one of those bizarre, ugly 80's animated fantasy gems

An American Tail 2: Fievel Goes West - Because "Poosy Poosy Poosy"

Zootopia - Because furry trash

Arashi no Yoru ni - Because its Romeo and Juliet only its a goat and a wolf... And they're dudes


----------



## AppleButt (Jan 31, 2019)

Zootopia

Fantastic Mr. Fox

Spirit Stallion of the Cimarron 

Happy Feet

The Lion King


----------



## Cyberdragon (Feb 12, 2019)

Great Mouse Detective
Fantastic Mr Fox
Chicken Run
Zootopia
Rango


----------



## Starbeak (Feb 13, 2019)

Disney has to be the dominate one here but trailing at a close second is Sony Pictures Entertainment.

There are way too many to mention but here are my top 10 in no particular order:

1) Rio (Fun movie with cute birbs)
2) Zootopia (No surprise here)
3) The Lion King (Rawr)
4) All Dogs go to Heaven (Do not give Red Gabriel's Horn!!)
5) Oliver and Company (Why should I worry?? Why should I care??)
6) The Nut Job (Fuzzy and Fluffy... Movie is just nuts about nuts!!)
7) Bolt (Penny??)
8) A Goofy Movie (Going to eat some Hi-Dad soup)
9) Surf's Up (Now where's my surfboard)
10) The Secret Life of Pets (Bestest boi)


----------



## Bink (Feb 19, 2019)

Shane McNair said:


> What, is nobody going to mention The Rescuers Down Under? That was a visually gorgeous film.
> 
> Also, who can resist John Candy as Wilbur the albatross?


That and The Great Mouse Detective are my most fondly remembered movies from when I was but a wee pup.


----------

